# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Любить и нравиться - есть разница?

## JackBoni

Здравствуйте, 
Какая разница между глаголами "любить" и "нравиться"? Есть же разница? Обьясните мне и исправьте, пожалуйста, эти предложения. 
Я люблю плавать.
Он любит свою маму.
Они любят французскую еду. 
Мне нравится играть с папой в гольф
Ему нравится играть на гитаре.
Им нравится ездить во Францию.
Ей нравится навещать родители. 
Большое спасибо за исправления и объяснения.
Джек

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Здравствуйте, 
> Какая разница между глаголами "любить" и "нравиться"? Есть же разница? Обьясните мне и исправьте, пожалуйста, эти предложения. 
> Я люблю плавать.
> Он любит свою маму.
> Они любят французскую еду. 
> Мне нравится играть с папой в гольф
> Ему нравится играть на гитаре.
> Им нравится ездить во Францию.
> Ей нравится навещать родителей. Родители is animate! 
> ...

 Во всех этих предложениях "любить" и "нравится" взаимозаменяемы. Но не всегда! 
If you say about your permanent attitude to something/somebody, you can use any of them. However, любить sounds a bit stronger, but I'm not sure. 
If you mean "romantic feeling to a man/woman", use "любить". It can be even opposed to "нравится": Он мне нравится, но я его не люблю. "I like him (he's a good man), but I cannot say I love him". 
But: When you speak about an impression (not a permanent attitude), only "нравится" can be used:
Мне нравится, как она выглядит сегодня.
Мне нравится твоя машина.
Нам понравился новый фильм.
"Любить" would not be understood in this case. 
Compare: Я люблю фантастические фильмы. = Мне нравятся фантастические фильмы. (Always) But. "Мне нравится этот фильм" (when you are just seeing it).

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Во всех этих предложениях "любить" и "нравится" взаимозаменяемы. Но не всегда!

 I was a bit wrong. 
Он любит свою маму. - One cannot use нравится here! 
Compare: Мне нравится его мама! I like his mother.
But: Я люблю его маму. it is normally understood as you fall in love with his mother  :: 
If you talk about your own mother, say: Я люблю маму. (свою can be omitted).

----------


## JackBoni

Большое спасибо, Боб! Твои объяснения всегда очень ясные. Я хочу также задать другой вопрос, о котором я раньше забыл: 
Когда мы говорим "нравиться", когда надо сказать _нравятся_, вместо _нравится_? Я не знаю. Скажите мне, пожалуйста. 
Спасибо
Джек

----------


## Боб Уайтман

нравится is 3rd person singular
нравятся is 3rd person plural 
Мне нравится твой костюм. sg
Мне нравится путешествовать. путешествовать is not a noun, so it's sg
Мне нравятся американские фильмы. pl 
Note. The subject (grammatical subject) is what you like here! Not "Мне"  ::  
Ты мне нравишься. I like you. _lit. "You are likeable to me"_
Я тебе нравлюсь? Do you like me? _lit. "Am I likeable to you?"_
Вы ему нравитесь. He likes you all. _lit. "You (all) are likeable to him."_
etc.

----------


## Оля

> Когда мы говорим "нравиться", когда надо сказать _нравятся_, вместо _нравится_? Я не знаю. Скажите мне, пожалуйста.

 When the object of your sympathy is in plural - then нравятся. 
Он мне нравится. Er gef

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by JackBoni  Здравствуйте, 
> Какая разница между глаголами "любить" и "нравиться"? Есть же разница? Обьясните мне и исправьте, пожалуйста, эти предложения. 
> Я люблю плавать.
> Он любит свою маму.
> Они любят французскую еду. 
> Мне нравится играть с папой в гольф
> Ему нравится играть на гитаре.
> Им нравится ездить во Францию.
> Ей нравится навещать родителей. Родители is animate! 
> ...

 That's the clearest explanation I've read on this issue, so thanks a lot!

----------


## JackBoni

Right, so, if the thing I was describing happened to be two _actions_, would the verb be singular or plural? 
Мне нравится (или нравятся?) играть в теннис и путешествовать по морю. 
Ему нравится (или нравятся) играть на гитаре и барабанах. 
In the second sentence, does нравиться agree with the "играть" or the two nouns following it? 
Спасибо
Джек

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Right, so, if the thing I was describing happened to be two _actions_, would the verb be singular or plural? 
> Мне нравится (или нравятся?) играть в теннис и путешествовать по морю. 
> Ему нравится (или нравятся) играть на гитаре и барабанах. 
> In the second sentence, does нравиться agree with the "играть" or the two nouns following it? 
> Спасибо
> Джек

 Only singular! Here the infinitive is what you like. The infinitive requires singular in any case.

----------


## JackBoni

Большое спасибо, мне кажется, что я теперь понял. Чтобы проверить, я напишу несколько предложений. 
Мне нравится читать книги в саду, когда солнце сияет.
Она любит играть в теннис со мной.
Мы любим строить снежные бабы.
Игорю нравится учить иностранные языки 
Мне нравятся ваши новые тапочки.
Ему понравился книга.
Ей понравился фильм. 
Спасибо за помощь
Джек

----------


## Оля

> большое спасибо, мне кажется, что я теперь понял. Чтобы проверить, я напишу несколько предложений. 
> Мне нравится читать книги в саду, когда (ярко) светит солнце.
> Она любит играть в теннис со мной.
> Мы любим делать* снежных баб_. (No idea why so although they're not animate).
> Игорю нравится учить иностранные языки 
> Мне нравятся ваши новые тапочки.
> Ему понравилась книга.
> Ей понравился фильм.

 "Она любит играть в теннис со мной" is not neutral. It sounds like you want to emphasize that she likes to do it _with you_. The neutral variant is "Она любит играть со мной в теннис". 
*Lampada is right. Лепить is much better.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Мне нравится читать книги в саду, когда солнце сияет.
> Она любит играть в теннис со мной.
> Мы любим строить снежные бабы.
> Игорю нравится учить иностранные языки 
> Мне нравятся ваши новые тапочки.
> Ему понравилась книга.
> Ей понравился фильм.   ... 
> Джек

 Всё хорошо, только я бы сказала _в солнечный день_ и _книга_ женского рода, поэтому _понравилась_. http://sayandpost.com/j65s5681x5.mp3

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо всем, за помощь. Объяснения очень ясные, как всегда. 
Джек

----------


## Lampada

Ещё говорят _лепить_ снежную бабу.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Originally Posted by JackBoni  Мы любим делать* снежных баб_. (No idea why so although they're not animate).  
> *Lampada is right. Лепить is much better.

 Sure, they are physically inanimate. However, I'd say it's a mythological concept rather than physical. There are some PHYSICALLY inanimate things which BEHAVE as animate in the language. 
The same is true for снеговик: лепить снеговика.

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за исправления. У меня много трудностей с одушевлённими именами, особенно когда они не кажутся быть живые, например снежная баба, которая походит на человек, правда? 
Джек

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Спасибо за исправления. У меня много трудностей с одушевлёнными именами, особенно когда они не кажутся живыми, например снежная баба, которая походит на человека, правда? 
> Джек

 Да, действительно, в некоторых случаях это может быть неочевидно. Но вот человек - одушевлённое имя  ::  Я думаю, никто не будет сомневаться. 
Вот ссылка на интересную дискуссию по данной теме: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... ght=#93964

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за помощь. Ссылка, которую ты дал, была очень хорошая. У меня есть ещё вопросов, которые я задам в другой запиской. 
Джек

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Спасибо за помощь. Ссылка, которую ты дал, была очень хорошая. У меня есть ещё вопросы, которые я задам в другой записке. Actually, "записка" (a brief note to someone, usually on a piece of paper) is not good here. Better use "в другой теме". 
> Джек

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо, я не знал слово  ::

----------


## Оля

> Cпасибо, я не знал слово

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 898#191898

----------

